# Olivier Messiaen - Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)



## mDecksMusic

This is one of my favorite modern quartets.


----------



## GKC

Heard of this piece, but never heard it. Fascinating. Thanks for this. I like that guy on youtube who puts up the score so you can follow along.

Was Messiaen Catholic (V and VIII)?

I wonder if Gentle Giant were a fan of this (VI) ;-)


----------



## Pugg

I never, ever wanna hear it again. 
Horrible music. Much overrated


----------



## GreenMamba

Nice work, although it gets a lot of attention due to the circumstances in which it was written.

Certainly not horrible.


----------



## Heliogabo

One of my favorite chamber pieces, wish to hear it live on concert someday.


----------



## brotagonist

I definitely like the piece a lot. I think it could well have been the first Messiaen work I ever heard. I think it has come to mean even more to me in the past couple of years.









That was the LP album I used to have (performed by the New York Philomusica Chamber Ensemble)! I love it when I can find the old covers.


----------

